

Ask HN: Do you know a good startup web designer for a technical product? - jbiegel

We&#x27;re a new startup based in San Francisco and are looking for a web designer to put together a basic website for us.  It&#x27;s a data-driven + technical product so visuals are important.<p>Any and all recommendations for folks that do a good job are welcome.  Local is preferred but not required.  Thanks!
======
marcomassaro
Maybe I can help.

Http://masswerks.com

I run a design studio that works with startups.

Email in profile if you want to chat

~~~
timhargis
Checked out your site - awesome work!

------
shawnreilly
UI/UX Designer here. New to the valley. Let me know if there is anything I can
do to help.

